# East bay, inter coastal Winnie



## 4lways brok3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking for crew in the east bay Winnie area. Off weekends


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

my schedule varies but could join you once in a while. want to learn east bay anyways.


----------



## 4lways brok3 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Sounds good*

Went out today didn't catch anything. Surprisingly caught a few yesterday right after all the rain. I was fishing in the inter coastal east of high island. I don't know much about east bay either but I am learning.


----------

